
A Bogus Cancer Cure That Doctors Say Could Poison You - mcone
https://www.buzzfeed.com/stephaniemlee/apricot-seeds-cancer
======
JPLeRouzic
I have no opinion and should not have one as I am not a doctor but I did a
quick search on Pubmed, and what I read seems to tell that the story might be
more complex that the article suggests. Some Pubmed articles titles:

\- Amygdalin-mediated inhibition of non-small cell lung cancer cell invasion
in vitro Liyu Qian, Bo Xie, Yaguo Wang, Jun Qian (contains this sentence
"These results strongly suggested that amygdalin was likely to have anti-
metastatic NSCLC effect")

\- Amygdalin Influences Bladder Cancer Cell Adhesion and Invasion In Vitro
Jasmina Makarević, Jochen Rutz, Eva Juengel, Silke Kaulfuss, Igor Tsaur, Karen
Nelson, Jesco Pfitzenmaier, Axel Haferkamp, and Roman A. Blaheta (contains
"Since the different actions of amygdalin on the different cell lines was
mirrored by β1 or β4 knock down, it is postulated that amygdalin influences
adhesion and migratory properties of bladder cancer cells by modulating β1 or
β4 integrin expression."

\- Amygdalin Blocks Bladder Cancer Cell Growth In Vitro by Diminishing Cyclin
A and cdk2 Jasmina Makarević, Jochen Rutz, Eva Juengel, Silke Kaulfuss,
Michael Reiter, Igor Tsaur, Georg Bartsch, Axel Haferkamp, Roman A. Blaheta

\- Amygdalin inhibits genes related to cell cycle in SNU-C4 human colon cancer
cells Hae-Jeong Park, Seo-Hyun Yoon, Long-Shan Han, Long-Tai Zheng, Kyung-Hee
Jung, Yoon-Kyung Uhm, Je-Hyun Lee, Ji-Seon Jeong, Woo-Sang Joo, Sung-Vin Yim,
Joo-Ho Chung, Seon-Pyo Hong World J Gastroenterol. 2005

------
oldandtired
When "real" cancer cures do poison you why the "faux" concern?

The story will be much more complex than this, including that for some people
the process works. In like manner to chemo-therapy works in some and does
nothing for others.

